# Getting Evens or JR Smith??



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

> Magic still in the market
> 
> BY JOHN DENTON
> FLORIDA TODAY
> ...


I would love to have Evans ,but JR Smith....


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

what's wrong with JR Smith? 

If all we have to do is give up dooling and garrity to get both those players... it is a steal IMO. Both sides would benefit greatly.

Smith is a promising young player with mountains of potential, i know that his personality is a side note to his basketball... but bottom line is he could help this team win.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we need somebody with a mean streak on our team. jr smith would be nice and low risk. he can shoot and get fans off their feet with his insane dunks (but what does it say to be moved 3 times in 4 years - new orleans --> chicago --> denver --> ??orlando??) 

wedgie evans is a solid rebounder and defender. we give up nobody of significant playing time. the only down side is the 4 year contract, which is probably why we're asking for jr smith.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Getting Evans or JR Smith??*

Dwight Howard, Reggie Evans and Foyle? Can you say "post-defense"?
That would be an excellent combination, along with Battie, if the Magic can get those players together.
Evans can effectively defend guys far taller than he is; Foyle, for all his faults, would be an excellent backup behemoth.
I wouldn't want to play him 20+ minutes, but with Howard/Battie/Evans he wouldn't need to.

JR Smith - is he even playing in the next few months? (car accident)


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

JR Evans was not seriously injured. He's been at full strength for over 2 months now.

THe article said that you'd have to throw in a low salaried player to make this work (rightfully so...the 2-2 trade would suck on our end). Any chance of throwing in Redick along with the Garrity and Dooling?


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

YES TO THIS TRADE!

Look at it guys, where without depth. And as of now, our 2 weakest positions are PF and SG. We're going to get decent players to fill the void. Reggie Evans attitude can be a little to much at times, but his defending and rebounding ability are amazing. 

JR Smith, is already a decent scorer and has a very nice 3POINT shot. He'll go amazing in a rotation with JJ Redick. JR's also going to sell tickets, as someone said earlier. He is an amazingly gifted athletic player. Smith can be streaky at times, but on a regular basis he will give you 20+ points on a given night.

Really, what purpose does Garrity serve in the Magic? Its really nothing, he's just a washed up center who is passed his prime. Let him go, and relieve ourselves with a younger and higher caliber player. Yes, dooling is our best PG on the bench. But Jameer hopefully will do the job, my only problem with this. Is where does this leave us with Arroyo? I cannot be good.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

darth-horax said:


> JR Evans was not seriously injured. He's been at full strength for over 2 months now.
> 
> THe article said that you'd have to throw in a low salaried player to make this work (rightfully so...the 2-2 trade would suck on our end). Any chance of throwing in Redick along with the Garrity and Dooling?


I highly doubt the Magic let go of Redick. The third player would most likely be James Augustine-- Keith Bogans if the Nuggets give the Magic cash in return. The 2-2 trade works under the salary cap rules and it wouldn't be about making the Nuggets a better team, it would be about getting them under the luxury tax.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I wouldn't mind that deal. Though Evans is kind of like Artest Jr - could implode at any time. But with him and Dwight down low there wouldn't be many rebounds available.

And JR Smith would be a good risk. If he could ever get his damned head (and maybe heart) together he has the talent to be a sub-star starting SG.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I would love this deal if I was a Magic fan. JR Smith is a headcase, but he's very talented. If he stays in line the Magic would be a lot more dangerous


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> we need somebody with a mean streak on our team. jr smith would be nice and low risk. he can shoot and get fans off their feet with his insane dunks (but what does it say to be moved 3 times in 4 years - new orleans --> chicago --> denver --> ??orlando??)
> 
> wedgie evans is a solid rebounder and defender. we give up nobody of significant playing time. the only down side is the 4 year contract, which is probably why we're asking for jr smith.


Well I wouldn't really count him being in Chicago, is for a few days maybe? Still, being moved twice in your first four years in the league isn't that appealing.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

That would be huge for us to get Evans and J.R...If only could send Bogans, Arroyo and Garrity instead of Dooling, cause Keyon is really strong defensively and plays much better that Carlos...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Stan Kroenke, the owner of the Nuggets, insists that salary tax is not an issue to him.
Assuming this is true, it's obvious that the Nuggets are looking to do two things here:
1) Acquire outside (read: three point) shooting.
2) Free up their logjam at PF.

Evans is a monster when he plays, but our roster already has Nene, KMart, Najera, Evans, and Linas Kleiza. Where does Evans get his playing time for over $5 million per year?

The Nuggs need another PG, too. They've insisted on looking for one all off season, which is why they signed Chucky Atkins. They like running AI at the 2 guard spot, and that leaves us with very few PG options after Atkins.

Perhaps the trade will be Evans and JR Smith for Garrity, Dooling (or somebody else), and Carlos Arroyo.

What is Arroyo's standing in Orlando right now? He's very servicable, and practically a steal with his low salary. Is he tradable in your eyes?


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

darth-horax said:


> What is Arroyo's standing in Orlando right now? He's very servicable, and practically a steal with his low salary. Is he tradable in your eyes?



Ya plzzzz take him


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

darth-horax said:


> What is Arroyo's standing in Orlando right now? He's very servicable, and practically a steal with his low salary. Is he tradable in your eyes?


YES HE IS VERY TRADEABLE. 
I'll practically give him away for free.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Make it happen Otis!!!


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

9diamonds said:


> Make it happen Otis!!!


Add these pieces, then you will see a MUCH better Magic team this season. BOOK IT!


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JMEWLS said:


> YES HE IS VERY TRADEABLE.
> I'll practically give him away for free.


I wonder how Arroyo got so unpopular. He's really not much worse than Jameer on the court. At least Arroyo stays on the bench most of the game.


----------



## JMEWLS (Aug 13, 2007)

Feed_Dwight said:


> I wonder how Arroyo got so unpopular. He's really not much worse than Jameer on the court. At least Arroyo stays on the bench most of the game.


Remember around MID way through the season, he just kept declining. His form was horrendous and was holding us WAY down.

I think what disappointed me most, was when he had such a great start. But watching him swoop lower, and lower really bugged me.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JMEWLS said:


> Remember around MID way through the season, he just kept declining. His form was horrendous and was holding us WAY down.
> 
> I think what disappointed me most, was when he had such a great start. But watching him swoop lower, and lower really bugged me.


I think Brian Hill pulled way to hard on his PG's choke chain. Both Jameer Nelson and Carlos Arroyo were much more successful before getting adapted to Brian Hill's gameplan. He tried setting up other teammates, but he ended up just deferring to players, rather than setting them up.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think getting Evans would be a major coup for you all. Just imagine Evans/Howard front court. That would be the best rebounding front court in the league. You wouldn't have to worry too much about the opponent's second chance points.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, it's better thinking about other options, since Evans was traded to Philadelphia.

Jared Jeffries? Antoine Walker? Stromile Swift? Juwan Howard?


----------

